# Valeon



## MOMO2

Buen día.
Dios quiera que a estas horas, de sábado, haya alguien por allí.
La palabra que no encuentro está en la siguiente frase:

"Da XX/nnnnn/XXXX hora ... sitio Hotel ... Sala do pequeno almoço, deixei a bolsa em cima da cadeira para ir a buscar o café que o *Valeon* se encontra a XX metros distancia"

La frase está escrita a mano y puede ser que yo, no conociendo el idioma, la entienda mal o no interprete bien lo que hay escrito.

La he traducido como sigue:

"* El día ../../... a las ... horas en el Hotel ..., en la sala del desayuno  he dejado el bolso encima de la silla para ir a buscar el café que ????? se encuentra a XX metros de distancia"*
 
Gracias por la ayuda,
Momo2


----------



## Vanda

Valeon com certeza é o nome do lugar onde fica o café. Dá a entender que seja um hotel, por exemplo, que a pessoa foi até o tal lugar onde fica o café para pegá-lo.


----------



## JJoaquim

MOMO2 said:


> Buen día.
> Dios quiera que a estas horas, de sábado, haya alguien por allí.
> La palabra que no encuentro está en la siguiente frase:
> 
> "Da XX/nnnnn/XXXX hora ... sitio Hotel ... Sala do pequeno almoço, deixei a bolsa em cima da cadeira para ir a buscar o café que o *Valeon* se encontra a XX metros distancia"
> 
> La frase está escrita a mano y puede ser que yo, no conociendo el idioma, la entienda mal o no interprete bien lo que hay escrito.
> 
> La he traducido como sigue:
> 
> "* El día ../../... a las ... horas en el Hotel ..., en la sala del desayuno he dejado el bolso encima de la silla para ir a buscar el café que ????? se encuentra a XX metros de distancia"*
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda,
> Momo2


 
Esta sentença está muito estranha para mim. Me parece que faltam conectivos e parece ser portugués lusitano, ou até antigo.
 No Brasil sítio é uma pequena fazenda e não lugar, como em Portugal ou em espanhol. Almoço é uma refeição, portanto sala do pequeno almoço soa estranho. Não seria “Saio do pequeno almoço”? No Brasil se diria ir buscar e não ir a buscar. Este tal de Valeon pode ser o nome de um lugar, mas seguramente falta algum tipo de conectivo aí, porque está soando muito estranho e abrupto. Talvez alguém de Portugal possa esclarecer isso.
Boa sorte.


----------



## Vanda

Pequeno almoço é café da manhã em Portugal. A frase não é esquisita, apenas está em português europeu.  E tenho quase certeza de que o tal Valeon é o nome da sala (do hotel) em que ficava o café.


----------



## MOMO2

Vanda said:


> Valeon com certeza é o nome do lugar onde fica o café. Dá a entender que seja um hotel, por exemplo, que a pessoa foi até o tal lugar onde fica o café para pegá-lo.


 
muito obrigado,
Momo2


----------



## JJoaquim

Vanda said:


> Pequeno almoço é café da manhã em Portugal. A frase não é esquisita, apenas está em português europeu.  E tenho quase certeza de que o tal Valeon é o nome da sala (do hotel) em que ficava o café.


 
Realmente o café da manhã acaba sendo um pequeno almoço.
 Mesmo com a explicação que você me deu, me parece que falta algo nesta sentença. Mas a verdade é que tenho pouca leitura da literatura portuguesa e isto pode explicar a minha estranheza.


----------



## Vanda

Você está certo, JJ, falta alguma coisa, apenas que parece um bilhete que a gente escreve em linguagem quase telegráfica.


----------



## MOMO2

Vanda said:


> Você está certo, JJ, falta alguma coisa, apenas que parece um bilhete que a gente escreve em linguagem quase telegráfica.


 
Pasa muy a menudo. La gente pone denuncias, importantes casi siempre, escribiendo tan mal que la traducción se vuelve un rompecabezas. Pero ésta no es de las peores .

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Momo2

Hola de nuevo.
¿Podría ser que en lugar de "valeon" la palabra fuera "valcon" y que eso signifique la "barra"?
Gracias


----------



## Tomby

MOMO2 said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> ¿Podría ser que en lugar de "valeon" la palabra fuera "valcon" y que eso signifique la "barra"?
> Gracias


La palabra correcta es "balcão", pero hasta donde yo sé, se trata del mostrador de una tienda y los empleados son los "balconistas". Desde luego hay bastante semejanza entre un mostrador de comercio y una barra de una cafeteria.
Momo2, a ver si entra algún portugués y nos aclara este concepto.
¡Suerte!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Bem, pode ser, pode ser o balcão situado na sala, onde fica o café (estamos falando dum hotel). Algo mais ou menos assim.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Bem, pode ser, pode ser o balcão situado na sala, onde fica o café (estamos falando dum hotel). Algo mais ou menos assim.


Se a foto que você inseriu é um "balcão", então há certas possibilidades que "valeon" queira dizer "balcão". Actualmente os pequenos almoços e os _brunch_ nos hotéis funcionam tipo _self-service_, quer dizer, que os empregados de mesa apenas colocam talheres, guardanapos, etc., mas não servem refeições. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## JJoaquim

Vanda said:


> Bem, pode ser, pode ser o balcão situado na sala, onde fica o café (estamos falando dum hotel).
> Se a palavra for balcão, em vez de Valeon, a sentença passa a ter muito mais sentido.


----------



## Carfer

Só há uma forma de deslindar isto, uma vez que o texto está manuscrito: é vê-lo. Não consegue põr uma imagem para podermos dar uma opinião mais fundamentada? É que havendo uma probabilidade alta de ser '_balcão_' (o balcão do serviço de _brunch,_ o da recepção ou qualquer outro que possamos imaginar num hotel), a verdade é que a frase está mal construída. Estaria bem e faria sentido se fosse _'para ir a buscar o café *ao balcão que* se encontra a XX metros distancia_'


----------



## Mangato

Oi gente. Após de ler atentamente, este Sherlockinho intui que o valeom é uma estufa onde põen o café na sala de refeição para que não fique frio. Mais uma vez a marca engoliu o produto.


----------



## Vanda

Fala sério! Em que planeta a gente ia pensar nisso!!! 
Valeu, GrãGato! Grande descoberta.


----------



## JJoaquim

Genial, Mangato!


----------



## Carfer

Desculpe, Mangato, mas há qualquer coisa que não bate certo: o _link_ que assinalou trata de aparelhagem médica de fabricação russa destinada a cardiometria, análises sanguíneas, etc. e não consegui encontrar nada que associasse "Valeom" a café.
Talvez a origem russa explique porque é que são mais parecidos com equipamentos de cozinha do que com aparelhagem médica, mas veja a descrição dos modelos que consta da página que indicou:
"_device has universal extension bus named UBA which allows connection of external devices like *cardio meter*, device for the *blood analysis*_".
E doutro:
_On top of similar feedback channels as previous models (701-M and 725-R) it has additional (third) feedback channel in form of  infrared *finger heartbeat* sensor_. "_Having 12288 measuring elements it further increases the precision of measurements. In addition to this it includes the build-in functionality of *analyzing the cardio signals* in 30 dimensions_"


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Desculpe, Mangato, mas há qualquer coisa que não bate certo: o _link_ que assinalou trata de aparelhagem médica de fabricação russa destinada a cardiometria, análises sanguíneas, etc. e não consegui encontrar nada que associasse "Valeom" a café.
> Talvez a origem russa explique porque é que são mais parecidos com equipamentos de cozinha do que com aparelhagem médica, mas veja a descrição dos modelos que consta da página que indicou:
> "_device has universal extension bus named UBA which allows connection of external devices like *cardio meter*, device for the *blood analysis*_".
> E doutro:
> _On top of similar feedback channels as previous models (701-M and 725-R) it has additional (third) feedback channel in form of infrared *finger heartbeat* sensor_. "_Having 12288 measuring elements it further increases the precision of measurements. In addition to this it includes the build-in functionality of *analyzing the cardio signals* in 30 dimensions_"


 
Tem ração. A marca é de aparelhagem de laboratorio. Acho que a similitude com placas elétricas de aquecimento poderia originar a confussão. Aqui temos muita tendência a fazer isso. Lembro uma coberta silenciadora de impresora matricial que se popularizou como _"papamovil_". As antigas validadoras dos cartões de crêdito, são conhecidas por _"bacaladeras"._

Para especular um pouco mais, seria do KGB o denunciante?


----------



## MOMO2

Tombatossals said:


> La palabra correcta es "balcão", pero hasta donde yo sé, se trata del mostrador de una tienda y los empleados son los "balconistas". Desde luego hay bastante semejanza entre un mostrador de comercio y una barra de una cafeteria.
> Momo2, a ver si entra algún portugués y nos aclara este concepto.
> ¡Suerte!
> TT.


 
Conozco la palabra  "balcão" porque en los aeropuertos dicen en los altavoces "... ir al balcão da companhia" (perdonad si lo he escrito mal).
Y he pensado que a lo mejor esta persona confunde un poco el portugués y el castellano. Y ha unido "balcão"  y "balcón".


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, lembrete: inglês só pra fazer ponte com a tradução, vale?


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Meninos, lembrete: inglês só pra fazer ponte com a tradução, vale?


 
Está anotado, Vanda, mas aqui tratou-se duma referência a um documento original escrito em inglês, é como se fosse uma citação. Não sei se faria muito sentido traduzi-lo para espanhol ou português.


----------

